# Searching for the perfect case....



## Ethnod (Jun 21, 2010)

So building a PC for a friend. I've built a few for him over the last decade or so. We both like the Antec P-Series and last time around I built both our systems in a P180.
I recently built one for myself in the P280 and while he loves the case he now has 2 small children that love pressing the power button when they want his attention so the P280 while great might not be ideal. But I am having trouble finding the perfect case and was hoping for some help.

So, what does the perfect case in our opinion have?

In order of priority:
Quite optimised case for a quiet build
​Simple but stylish design
Power and reset button hidden away (or some kind of system to stop the kids turning the PC off mid game)
Good cable management
Not a cramped case

Any thoughts? Any help would be greatly appreciated


PS: Oh, The 280 is not a cheap case, so not too worried about budget. Probably less than €200 (US $270) but me might spring a little more if its worth it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To me, the perfect case is one that securely contains my components, has good airflow and costs less than $50 shipped. :smile:
Cases are a personal choice so I would show the person, who will be living with the case, a variety of choices to choose from.
The only cases with hidden buttons would be a case with a door and doors are very easily broken and non-repairable. Many cases do have the buttons located on the top so if the PC is mounted off the floor that might be acceptable.
CoolerMaster and Antec both make good quality cases at reasonable prices.

Note:The Antec P280 is about $120 US w/shipping.


----------



## enanobp (Aug 27, 2012)

mod the case and put the power button on another place. or don't connect it and when your friend wants to play he just have to open the case to turn it on and close the case again, is a way to have a secured power button. lol


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

Perhaps mount the switches on a slot cover and install in an unused slot. That would mean you have to reach to the back to turn on or reset.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might work of course you may not like it HAF X - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case, Cooler, Power Supply, Laptop Cooling, Gaming Peripherals


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

In addition to the other suggestions, here is my take on the problem issue.

I see two main solutions to the problem... One would be to order a case with a button on the top of the bezel instead of the front...

Xigmatek ASGARD PRO USB 3.0 CCC-AE37BS-U02 Black Steel + Aluminum and Aluminum Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

The other is to choose a case that has a subdued (unlit) power button...

But, there is always the opton of disconnecting the power button alltoghether and connecting the reset button (which is harder to press in most cases) to the power button header. This will allow you to utilize the case that is already purchased...


----------



## Ethnod (Jun 21, 2010)

@joeten, thats the kind of thing I was hoping to find with a more subdued case. Its waaay to flashy for him.

@GZ, the P280 has its power and reset on top also.

As a last resort I will be connecting an external power and reset buttons and playing them loose out the back of the case or something so he can just reach in and use them and the ones at the front are just decoys for the kids  but thats a last resort


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this a little more subdued COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Ethnod (Jun 21, 2010)

Someone else elsewhere suggested the COOLER MASTER COSMOS II RC-1200-KKN1 which I think we will end up going for


----------



## enanobp (Aug 27, 2012)

Ethnod said:


> As a last resort I will be connecting an external power and reset buttons and playing them loose out the back of the case or something so he can just reach in and use them and the ones at the front are just decoys for the kids  but thats a last resort


I think this is the best thing you can do, that way you don't have to sacrifice on the case selection.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Don't know if this will work for you, but I had several grandmonsters who liked to play with the power button . . I found that if I taped over the light. they did not seem as attracted to it . . might be too late if they have already found the "toy"


----------



## MarylouC (Mar 26, 2013)

What about Space and Value top casing? I have been using it 3 year. It working good.


----------

